# A.900 doesn't have a dust issue



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

:sarcasm:

So i felt like puling my case apart for dust inspection, since i was moving HDD's around.

looky what i found. A whole family of bunnies. I built this system last august/september so this is about a year's of dust or so.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Thats what living in texas will do to your PC!!! :grin:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My room mate has one of those.... I can't wait to see it for its first cleaning!


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Im lucky, My case has no front fan. On part that gets dusty is the Zalman cooler / top of my 8800GT due to the Side fan blowing air in.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Eback- your blogs are entertaining, lol.

as to first cleaning, tell your roommate to pop the front grilles and fan boxes off and clean them..mine's not eve been a year and had that much.


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

Geez-louise, carrots and peas..... Reminds me of my family's computer. I opened it up to clean it and I swear i saw something blink at me...lol. With my rig, i try and make it a habit to give it a quick air dust once a week to avoid the build-up.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Agreed. I have cats. So my Zalmans end up looking like propellor powered cyborg mice after a week. Im working on a filter for my front fan at the moment. Thinking of mesh grille, so it doesnt slow the flow down too much. So now it has 2x120mm 1x130mm and 2 Zalman coolers and its still whisper quiet even with all of them on full blast.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

My case gets really dusty in about a week, but i have a total of 9 fans in my system. 
Two front intake 120MM @ 100%
One top exhaust 200MM @ 100%
One rear exhaust 120MM @ 100%
AC freezer CPU fan @ 100%
8800GT fan(eVGA dual slot edition GT) @ 100%
Power supply fan, i dont know how to adjust this one
And an 80MM fan blowing across the back of my 8800GT @ 100%( I just sorta have it resting on some wires in my case, I got it from an old computer, yay recycling!)

It still seems pretty quiet, i wear headphones most of the time. 

Graphics temp: 35C idle, 50C load
CPU: Unable to get an accurate reading, i got an E8400 with a "Stuck" diode.
Motherboard temp: 25C
HDD: 30C


----------



## raptorkid (Jun 17, 2008)

Just an idea, but couldn't you put that filter material used in cooker hoods in front of the fans to trap dust? I have on my one intake fan, and it seems to be picking up dust reasonably well...


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

Good question - I have a Sonata 111 case with a gauze grill on the air intake. I collects some dust over about a month but (coz I am a fraidie cat and don't want to screw anything up :sigh I haven't looked inside my computer case. All I do with the Sonata's gauze filter is pull it out and hit with the hand held vacuum to clean off the accumulated dust and put it back.

Do these gauze filters prevent dust building up inside computers?? or do they just pick up some of the "bigger bits" and let all the small stuff get thru into the case:4-dontkno

I guess there is a risk in that if one didn't ever clean the gauze intake filter, it would ultimately block up and cut off the air supply to the inside of the case??


----------



## Joey101 (May 16, 2008)

My Antec 900 gets nearly this dusty in about a month. A can of compressed air and a hoover cleans it up realitivly quickley though.

The new and improved Antec 1200 has built in dust filters.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Joey101 said:


> My Antec 900 gets nearly this dusty in about a month. A can of compressed air and a hoover cleans it up realitivly quickley though.
> 
> The new and improved Antec 1200 has built in dust filters.


for $200.


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

Walmart has HUGE cans of duster for $4.96. I just bought 4 cans. I hit mine at leat twice a week inside. And I spray all my external vents off almost everyday. My rig is as clean as the day I put it in...... or as the day I last tore it apart.


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

It only takes less than 5 minutes to take off the side panel and blow it out. It's worth it.


----------

